# How Old for FB???



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

How old should a kid be before you consider letting them get on Facebook?

My daughter is 12. I've resisted so far. Of course she SWEARS everyone in her class has their own page - and she's probably right.

So - what do you all think?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My daughter is 12. no way in hell will she have a facebook. It just promotes taunting, teasing, drama. No way.

My daughter says the same thing about her classmates. i don't care. They aren't my kids.

I said when she's 15. MAYBE, depending on her behaviour. It's a firm rule in this house.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

that_girl said:


> My daughter is 12. no way in hell will she have a facebook. It just promotes taunting, teasing, drama. No way.
> 
> My daughter says the same thing about her classmates. i don't care. They aren't my kids.
> 
> I said when she's 15. MAYBE, depending on her behaviour. It's a firm rule in this house.


Been wondering though - are we jaded?

So many bad experiences on here with FB. Didn't come into our lives until later. 

Much different for our kids. Maybe they'll actually use it in a positive manner...???


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

My 11 yr old has a FB page. I have the password and read everything. If it gets out of control it will be deleted.


----------



## HappyWife40 (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm speaking as the mom of a 14-year-old son and a 12-year-old daughter, so here goes: 
Facebook "rules" state that you have to be 13 to have an account (at least they did about a year ago). So that in itself is one issue - do we teach our kids to tell the truth only when it won't inconvenience them? So that is the first decision you have to make.

The other problem, as I see it, is the amount of absolute crap that is on Facebook. I had an account for about a year, but I deleted it because of all the nonsense. There is so much that a child just does not need to see, in my opinion. However, having said that, there are ways to keep her safe and private on Facebook.

You know your child. Do you think she is emotionally mature enough to handle all of the adult material that she could come in contact with on Facebook?

So far, none of my children have a Facebook account, but they are not clamoring for one, either.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm not jaded. I just don't think it's appropriate.

I'm also a 5th grade teacher. I know how kids are to each other through phones and online. It's horrible. My daughter needs to have a safe place. Home is that place to just veg and get away from the bullcrap of middle school.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

that_girl said:


> I'm not jaded. I just don't think it's appropriate.
> 
> I'm also a 5th grade teacher. I know how kids are to each other through phones and online. It's horrible. My daughter needs to have a safe place. Home is that place to just veg and get away from the bullcrap of middle school.


What's escalated the discussion is that my 6th grader has been given a "netbook" for school this year.

Kids really ARE getting to know each other through technology.

Is it "horrible" - or just different?

I really don't know - that's why I'm asking...


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I guess if you monitor is, it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

WhiteRabbit said:


> 13 is the required age on FB terms of use. I don't think setting your kid up with a FB account by lying about their date of birth is an appropriate example to set for the child.
> 
> I personally think 13 is too young even but that's just me.


I agree. They see each other enough at school. They don't need to be addicted to a social site.


----------



## TNgirl232 (Oct 5, 2008)

My daughter just turned 13 and we let her have it then. Of course we are friends with her and I know the username and password so I monitor it closely. She knows if she doesn't behave then its gone, just like the cell phone and computer in general.

Its one of those things where "everyone" does have it, and while I don't want her to always follow the crowd, I also don't want her singled out and made fun of because she doesn't have this. It doesn't seem like such an awful thing to let her have as long as I keep an eye on it. But I also work in the industry so maybe I'm just more open to these types of networks.


----------



## Duddy (Apr 29, 2011)

I think that a teen is ready for Facebook when they have the emotional and intellectual maturity to accept that they can use it only under their parent's supervision; - direct or intermittent depending upon the level of need. 

This is because the type and level of risk here are not manageable for the average child. 

Sadly, this is also true for the many adults who don't understand the harm that Facebook, social media and internet in general can do to a marriage.


----------

